# performance cams



## fender9902 (Sep 13, 2007)

hey I've been looking for about 2 weeks now for any performance cams for my rabbit. i cant find any anywhere if anyone knows of anything please let me know.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I know something. SEARCH, son.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

i know something ^dumb
there arent any yet. in the works though from a few different people.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: performance cams (fender9902)*

I wish we could get some japanese tuners into vw too.... Like skunk2, they build some sick n/a cars. 
but as far as cams go... Its on the slow boat, regrinds will probably be the first cams out


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

It would be worthless to build cams for our cars. Our cam sprockets do not use locking keys nor do they use bolts to hold the cam gear to the camshaft.
They are oil pressure controlled SUCK ROYALY. I have C2 Stage 3 and bent my valves because of the cam sprocket problem. So, cams will only hurt our motors if you are looking for more power.


----------



## all motor 8 valve (Jun 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_It would be worthless to build cams for our cars. _blah blah blah...yadda yadda yadda...more useless words_ So, cams will only hurt our motors if you are looking for more power.


By far the stupidest response I have read on this site in _months_. Honestly, do you really believe going with a more aggressive cam profile _won't_ increase power? I mean...they would only be allowing the engine, which is essentially an air pump, to move more air. Wow.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

Werent you the one trashing C2 and Fifteen52 saying that all their work is crap? It seems like if anything new is coming out for the 2.5 you have to shoot it down. And how is it NGP can run 410wtq in their highly modified turbo'd Rabbit and not have any issues with reliability?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

he is just a baby who messed up his car and needs someone to blaim


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (youngkal)*








enough of that ... cams are in the works as we type http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have patience drink a







or several


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

Woot!

























































Feelin a bit better about these cams now for sure


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_







enough of that ... cams are in the works as we type http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have patience drink a







or several 

or put in some overtime, they will for sure be $$$$$


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

im not the one producing them







but ive done my research and there are in the works ... the 08's 09's have variable cam timing so it takes time to get it right


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

all the 2.5's have variable intake cam timing.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

o werd moose that's not what u were saying the other day... or maybe i misunderstood


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

What durations are being considered for this engine? I can only assume not too radical considering how finiky Motronic is on these cars.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

My guess is that they'll follow suit with other cars, once a set of cams is in development, and the initial setups are considered, it wouldn't be hard to modify it some. I foresee at least 3 kinds;
One "stock+" that would work alright with stock or chipped cars,
One "Street+Strip" cam that would be a bit less mild and offer a bit more Umph with the need for chip
and One "hot cam" that would Require tuning, or possibly standalone and probably lope pretty deep for the strip and racing applications.


----------



## mk5 r666 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

"Cam specific software WILL be required, for a C2 cam...
It will be a 'package', intake cam combined software.

-Jeffrey Atwood"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (mk5 r666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5 r666* »_"Cam specific software WILL be required, for a C2 cam...
It will be a 'package', intake cam combined software.

-Jeffrey Atwood"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

uhhhhhh..... if that wasn't a big hint....lol good work guys


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_One "Street+Strip" cam that would be a bit less mild and offer a bit more Umph with the need for chip


that sounds like that winner as far as finding enough buyers to justify the research needed to produce the new cams


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_What durations are being considered for this engine? I can only assume not too radical considering how finiky Motronic is on these cars.

Watch out guys the Cam king has arrived all hail tdogg74.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: performance cams (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_I wish we could get some japanese tuners into vw too.... Like skunk2, they build some sick n/a cars. 
but as far as cams go... Its on the slow boat, regrinds will probably be the first cams out

I don't. Japanese and German cars are like day and night....I wouldn't buy from a company that didn't have years of experience in tuning German cars. Plus fart can mufflers are gay.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: performance cams (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_
I don't. Japanese and German cars are like day and night....I wouldn't buy from a company that didn't have years of experience in tuning German cars. Plus fart can mufflers are gay.

so is a MK4 and MK5... look how long it took to figure out an intake... i trust companies that have strong R&D, like skunk2... if you dont think the japanese are tuning some sick Euros over there your not paying attention.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: performance cams (BluMagic)*

whats with the green?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4198933
We have sourced billet blanks and have profiles lined up. From being around and seeing the market, it looks like a lot of people are TALKING about it, but that's about it. We would have no problem investing into camshafts, however as stated above, at this point, we don't feel that there is a true market for it. By true market, we don't mean people TALKING about it.


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:44 AM 4-16-2009_


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4198933
We have sourced billet blanks and have profiles lined up. From being around and seeing the market, it looks like a lot of people are TALKING about it, but that's about it. We would have no problem investing into camshafts, however as stated above, at this point, we don't feel that there is a true market for it. By true market, we don't mean people TALKING about it.

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:44 AM 4-16-2009_

If you build it, they will come.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_
If you build it, they will come.










Didn't your mom tell you that things that happen in movies are just imaginary?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well, of course people are just talking about it.....nobody sells them yet! 
The key to this is going to be investing in a profile that:
Retains near-stock idle qualities
Has increased lift for more power over the entire curve
A good 'street' profile to strengthen mid-range torque and extend it past the current redline
High enough LSA's to allow generous duration, but keep overlap to a minimum. 
Something along those lines would give power up to 6500 and keep the CEL off and California emission referees in the happy.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Well, of course people are just talking about it.....nobody sells them yet! 
The key to this is going to be investing in a profile that:
Retains near-stock idle qualities
Has increased lift for more power over the entire curve
A good 'street' profile to strengthen mid-range torque and extend it past the current redline
High enough LSA's to allow generous duration, but keep overlap to a minimum. 
Something along those lines would give power up to 6500 and keep the CEL off and California emission referees in the happy. 


I guess what I was trying to say was, there are alot of people "interested" and "gung-ho" about a set of cams, but in reality, we assume that only about 5-10% of those people would honestly make such an investment. And based on the previous threads here on these forums, I'd estimate that to be 3-5 people. I am not ruling this out, as we obviously felt that taking the time to find blanks and develop profiles was worth it, we just don't feel the market is quite ready for something like this yet.
As for the "keys" you listed above, understand that some of the points are a bit of a paradox. While retaining a -near stock- idle is key for driveability purposes, please note that its unlikely going to be -like stock-. In our opinion, a good street profile would focus on mid-range, but unfortunately we can't "have our cake and eat it too" with this. We can either focus on low-mid range power, or top end power all of which would be in the profile. Some people will request different profiles for their individual wants/needs, which only adds more into the mix.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

low mid


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Didn't your mom tell you that things that happen in movies are just imaginary?









I expected a thats what she said.







But yeah, if you can make them affordable people will buy them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

mid/high


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_mid/high

yes, we already have low end power, we need more high end power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_
yes, we already have low end power, we need more high end power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x3
these heads can flow so might as well use it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nothing says fail like falling on your face at 5000rpm with a redline in the high 6000s


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yes, we were quite surprised when the head flow numbers came back, too.
By low end power, you guys are referring ~3700-4000rpm, as the beginning of the power-band? Just so we're on the same page here.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I want cams that give max torque from 1200-6000rpms lol
j/k








I havent driven the 2.5 NA for awhile but I think the powerband starts earlier than that.
Maybe someone else can give us some updated info.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I drive my N/A Uni'd 2.5 everyday. Powerband starts to hit right around 3500-4000, iirc...3200 at best.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I guess what I was trying to say was, there are alot of people "interested" and "gung-ho" about a set of cams, but in reality, we assume that only about 5-10% of those people would honestly make such an investment. And based on the previous threads here on these forums, I'd estimate that to be 3-5 people. 

If every company that interested in performance aftermarket components for ANY car had this thought process, The performance market would not Exsist. There had to be a company that came out with the first set of "Hot" cams for the VR6, an engine that definitely showed potential as the "Big block" of the import world of it's time, and as the platform ages and gets cheaper to own, owners can pour money into modifying them more extensivly. That said, I can Respect a company that is upfront with their desire to stay in business, over offering a (currently) revolutionary, narrow market line of products, however, I'm sure there are other companies that are not neglecting the 2.5L.
This platform is NOT the 2.slow of old, which even after a turbo or supercharger, still struggled to make big power. 
C2 came out with a Turbo Kit, and the price isn't the easiest pill to swallow, to be sure, it's not an item that everyone can afford to buy, but As more enthusiasts get into the 2.5 and the platform progresses, people will look to them as one of the originals, and being part of the Development process from the beginning has it's advantages in the long run; Customer Loyalty, Longevity, Service, Price, and quality. 
Good luck to all the companies out there that are currently developing quality items for our cars. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_
If every company that interested in performance aftermarket components for ANY car had this thought process, The performance market would not Exsist. There had to be a company that came out with the first set of "Hot" cams for the VR6, an engine that definitely showed potential as the "Big block" of the import world of it's time, and as the platform ages and gets cheaper to own, owners can pour money into modifying them more extensivly. That said, I can Respect a company that is upfront with their desire to stay in business, over offering a (currently) revolutionary, narrow market line of products, however, I'm sure there are other companies that are not neglecting the 2.5L.
This platform is NOT the 2.slow of old, which even after a turbo or supercharger, still struggled to make big power. 
C2 came out with a Turbo Kit, and the price isn't the easiest pill to swallow, to be sure, it's not an item that everyone can afford to buy, but As more enthusiasts get into the 2.5 and the platform progresses, people will look to them as one of the originals, and being part of the Development process from the beginning has it's advantages in the long run; Customer Loyalty, Longevity, Service, Price, and quality. 
Good luck to all the companies out there that are currently developing quality items for our cars. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I know for a fact that there are 2-3 other companies in the midst, so yes, you are correct. We are definitely NOT neglecting the 2.5 market. I feel that it is the market to be in right now, but like I said in my previous post, we really don't feel that there is a market for cams at this point in time. That's not to say we're still not going to go forward with our development, but as you noted, not only is it a large investment, but also requires quite a bit of hours into it. With that said, and going back to the point of neglecting the 2.5, we feel that there are other mods that there IS a market for currently, that warrant priority. Everyone is throwing turbo's at these motors, some with much luck, others with none. But there are other ways to make good power and we're set to pursue that. Cams will be an important factor at a point in time, regardless of what avenue is taken, but again, you have to walk before you can run.
I understand your point of being the first to the market, but quite honestly, coming out with a solid product takes precedent. There isn't too much loyalty, longetivity, or overall advantages to be had when customers receive products that are incomplete, don't fit well, or cause significant engine problems/failure.
By NO means do we feel that the 2.5 market is the "2.slow of the old", in fact, quite the contrary. 20squared along with Eurojet, have been investing a lot of time and late hours at the shop into developing products for the 2.5. 20squared wouldn't choose to pay to sponsor this forum if we felt that it wasn't THE market to be a contender in. Not only is it a strong platform, but we also enjoy working with this motor, more-so than most else. Period.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:00 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'm loving this!!!!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (~kInG~)*

<3 20Squared. 
John, if you ever need someone to Beta some cams...


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_<3 20Squared. 
John, if you ever need someone to Beta some cams...









are you volunteering to have 20squared make you the first set?









I would love a nice set of cams, but just can't front the research and development right now.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i know that shrick has made some good cams for other vw's and maybe they can be contacted to make some for our cars?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (nickbeezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickbeezy* »_i know that shrick has made some good cams for other vw's and maybe they can be contacted to make some for our cars?

As stated previously in another thread Shrick is a European company. And since the 2.5 I5 is not available there they'll either not develop cams for it or it'll be a while before they do.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

man that sucks. does europe have the 2.0t bc i know that shrick makes cams for that engine?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (nickbeezy)*

Yea they have 2.0T's over there.


----------

